# shingles curling by gutter - why and how to fix?



## cjaustin81 (Sep 4, 2014)

I had my roof done last spring (complete tearoff) with new gutters installed as well as new trim coil and siding. I was watering yesterday and I noticed the first row of shingles (only in the corner) had started to "cup". It's cupping so much that I can actually see the wood decking (as shown in the pics). It appears that something metal (drip guard?) is holding the shingle up and causing this curling, but I'm not 100% sure. 

Does anyone know why these shingles are curling? How do I fix this? 

I plan on getting my roofer back out to fix this but I wanted to be sure of the proper fix first.


----------



## Gymschu (Dec 12, 2010)

Looks like a nail or two has popped pushing up on the underside of that/those shingles.


----------



## joecaption (Nov 30, 2011)

Someone messed up and did not nail the drip edge flashing down right.
Got a ladder so you can take another picture of where the end of that coil stock ends on the rake board, something just does not look right with the way it ends.
May be just me but I just hate it when I see that kick out at the top of the coil stock like that on the rakes.
Just makes a great funnel to direct water behind the metal from capillary action.


----------



## cjaustin81 (Sep 4, 2014)

Gymschu said:


> Looks like a nail or two has popped pushing up on the underside of that/those shingles.


I was thinking about a nail at first but look in the last pic, it looks like under the shingle is a piece of metal actually pushing the shingle up. Is that the drip edge flashing? 

It appears it's not flush with the wood and lifting the shingle up.


----------



## carpdad (Oct 11, 2010)

Did the drip edge actually split?
Lifting a flap, nail, caulk the head, caulk the flap back. If missing or damaged drip edge, the roofer should come back and replace the section. The drip edge must overlap with course below the course above.


----------



## cjaustin81 (Sep 4, 2014)

joecaption said:


> Someone messed up and did not nail the drip edge flashing down right.
> Got a ladder so you can take another picture of where the end of that coil stock ends on the rake board, something just does not look right with the way it ends.
> May be just me but I just hate it when I see that kick out at the top of the coil stock like that on the rakes.
> Just makes a great funnel to direct water behind the metal from capillary action.


It looks like something with the drip edge isn't right, I took more pics. To fix this are they going to have to redo the drip edge and replace the shingles that are curled?


----------



## cjaustin81 (Sep 4, 2014)

Here's how it looked before gutters were installed. I think it has to be caused by the gutter installation, specifically the drip edge..


----------



## cjaustin81 (Sep 4, 2014)

Here's another angle of the rake board, the shingles overhang the end of the coil but I don't know why they flared them out instead of tucking them under the shingles.


----------



## AndyWRS (Feb 1, 2012)

Post 6 last two pics clearly show the gutter apron is pushing up on the shingles. It also looks as if the apron used was not the correct pitch...the shingles are riding up on the gutter apron.

I see no gable / rake drip edge either. They wrapped the fascia in alum, but no D/E was installed to tuck the fascia wrap under.

CJ - I have never seen the coil wrap under the shingles, its always bent as you see in the pics, only its supposed to then be covered by drip edge.


----------



## joecaption (Nov 30, 2011)

That whole thing is a mess and needs to be redone.
Gutter apron installed wrong, coil stock was bent wrong, no drip edge on the rake.
Hope I'm wrong but it looks like they may have installed the gutters before wrapping the whole fachia and just slid the metal in under the gutters from the bottom.
Done right none of that wood have been left exposed at the outside corner, that tab at the end of the rake trim would have been compleatly covered up.
Looks like they bent that tab with a hammer and a chicle instead of a seaming tool.
They also cut and bent the metal to short, leaving the rake board exposed.
There was no need for all those roofing screws in the gutter aprin.


----------



## cjaustin81 (Sep 4, 2014)

joecaption said:


> That whole thing is a mess and needs to be redone.
> Gutter apron installed wrong, coil stock was bent wrong, no drip edge on the rake.
> Hope I'm wrong but it looks like they may have installed the gutters before wrapping the whole fachia and just slid the metal in under the gutters from the bottom.
> Done right none of that wood have been left exposed at the outside corner, that tab at the end of the rake trim would have been compleatly covered up.
> ...


The weird part is that this is the only section of the gutters/shingles that has this problem. If it was the wrong pitch you would think it would be in other spots but everything else appears ok (even the other side of the roof which has the same configuration). 

I agree that they should've installed a drip edge along the rake. I plan on bringing that up to him. How hard would that be to install now?

When I sent my roofer pictures he told me it's a 2 minute fix (not sure if I believe that). He said the drip edge just "pulled up with the shingles, 2 minute issue". I think he's referring to the drip edge coming loose along the roof and has now pulled away. Does that seem like it could be a possibility?
How is the drip edge supposed to be secured? Should they just re-nail the end of the drip edge or does the current drip edge need to be trimmed where it got bent and a new piece put in?

Thanks for the help so far.


----------



## PatChap (Nov 17, 2012)

I would just renail that piece of drip edge down, the new shingles will settle back to flat. Looks like maybe the gutter installers pulled that piece down further to compensate for the fall in the gutter.
Whether or not they should have put drip edge up your rakes, that would be determined by the contract.


----------



## joecaption (Nov 30, 2011)

And how is just nailing that down going to fix the rake trim that was cut to short?


----------



## cjaustin81 (Sep 4, 2014)

joecaption said:


> And how is just nailing that down going to fix the rake trim that was cut to short?


If you look above at the pic of the roof before they installed the gutters, the trim is flush. Once they position the gutter apron correctly it lines up w the rake trim as shown in that pic.


----------

